# sounds of springtime in the frogroom :D



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

So today i was misting tanks and sat down on the stool to just admire the collection cause with work and school constantly recently i havent been able to enjoy the collection as i usually do. I realized there were frog calls from almost every tank in the frog room... made me smile  hows everyone elses froggies doing for the weather changes??? i turned waterfalls back on, have been misting twice as much, and finially got all the lights put on timers...now the wait for more eggs  looks like I have a new pair of Varaderos set up that seem to be quite in love, so thats exciting.. I switched out one of the males cause he wasn't getting his job done lol


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tincs have started to call again, got them all with girls now. My new Leuc male was calling up a storm a couple hours ago. It was pretty awesome, I'm used to the quiet tinc calls, leucs are loud!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

heck yea Chris! good luck with breeding this year  hope u get some cits one of these days


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i need a vanzo female, otherwise all my frogs have been calling and breeding for a month or more


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

still no female?! yarrrrrrrg


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

tell me about it homie, tell me about it My dominant male calls all day every day, and hes huge for a thumbnail. My other vanzo is also male, and gets picked on. Gonna sell i off soon and hopefully get a girl for my big male


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

So you're gonna end up keeping the big one? 


frogparty said:


> tell me about it homie, tell me about it My dominant male calls all day every day, and hes huge for a thumbnail. My other vanzo is also male, and gets picked on. Gonna sell i off soon and hopefully get a girl for my big male


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, hes a pimp. And if Im ever gonna trade with trev for some std lamasi, I need a female


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya. I know you're in love with those lamasi haha. 

Sorry for the slight off topic Trev. 


frogparty said:


> yeah, hes a pimp. And if Im ever gonna trade with trev for some std lamasi, I need a female


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> heck yea Chris! good luck with breeding this year  hope u get some cits one of these days


Got a female no dot cit with my male now!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

My bassleri have started getting active again, loud ass calls christ!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

My O Lamasi have been going crazy. I have 3 males that try and out do one another. 

My azureus and bakhuis havent been in the breeding mood though.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

HECKKK yea guys! nice to hear from ya Ryan and Jason! i checked for eggs this morning and found a std imitator froglet! a varadero egg , some fg vent tads, some azureus eggs, and some bad green lamasi eggs. I'm hoping these green lamasi start getting things right... they shut down for me for a while and just started up again..they just lay on wood so the eggs go bad.. they are weird frogs lol  as far as standard lamasi i'm hoping my 2 get it figured out, im thinking my males kinda a food bully cuz the female is thinner than i would really like... ima power feed them and hope she gets a little fatter... And i should have another pair soon! the weathers been good enough im just waiting on john to hit me up  anyways good luck to everyone with their breeding this spring


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's amazing Trevor, glad to hear it! Hopefully all the BJ calling bears fruit.


----------

